# No GPS Lock on Rooted EH09



## Snyperx (Jun 13, 2011)

I recently went back to EH09 rooted, but in doing so I can not get a GPS lock. Does anyone have the file to fix GPS? I thought the file I had would work, but it doesn't. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Is this what your looking for?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/gpsd%20permissions%20fix(1).zip

Its Baked_Tators gps fix


----------



## Snyperx (Jun 13, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Is this what your looking for?
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...issions%20fix(1).zip
> 
> Its Baked_Tators gps fix


larry

That link is not working for me. I am getting a 404 message.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

flash a ICS based rom such as THS or AOKP and enjoy gps that works flawlessly!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

try this link

http://min.us/mbdtBldF7I


----------



## jeffsasse (Nov 28, 2011)

I was on a GB ROM, my GPS was only accurate to 2000 meters. Enter ICS, still 1500 meters. Powered down, took out battery, held down power button for 30 seconds, rebooted, and now I get within 40 meters. Why this works, I don't know, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't see how holding power button down with battery out could do anything.

Just saying!

Lol


----------

